# Tri-Stripe Coastal Carpet Python?



## mitch_hynes (Aug 20, 2018)

Hi everyone im pretty new to snake keeping and was after some knowledge from some of you more experienced keepers. I bought this guy as a tri stripe coastal carpet python is that what he is? is it a pattern mutation? if so is it dominant, incomplete dominant or resessive? any info would be greatly appreciated and correct anything ive said thats incorrect i am new to this haha thanks


----------



## richyboa72 (Aug 20, 2018)

Nice looking python you got there 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Chipewah (Aug 20, 2018)

I think most stripes in Coastal's is purely polymorphic?


----------



## mitch_hynes (Aug 20, 2018)

richyboa72 said:


> Nice looking python you got there
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


thank you haha
[doublepost=1534761353,1534761244][/doublepost]


Chipewah said:


> I think most stripes in Coastal's is purely polymorphic?


so its random?


----------



## Bl69aze (Aug 20, 2018)

@kittycat17 if ur still active


----------



## kittycat17 (Aug 21, 2018)

Yea tristripes in coastals at this stage is polygenic meaning it’s random, some in the clutch will come out like this






While others may only have some striping alone the back




And may not be as high a quality  
These 2 are siblings  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mitch_hynes (Aug 21, 2018)

kittycat17 said:


> Yea tristripes in coastals at this stage is polygenic meaning it’s random, some in the clutch will come out like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome thanks for the info


----------

